# living costs in Germany



## Dan B_ (Jan 11, 2016)

What are the general living costs like in Germany with references to cities like Munster, Berlin, Mannheim, Frankfurt, and the rest...


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would say that most expensive is Frankfurt followed by Berlin, Mannheim then Munster


----------



## KlausWelch (Jan 26, 2016)

the question is for who... for a student you could be good with 1100euro in total. for a freelancer example it would be much more like 1700euro.


----------



## LoveNorway (Dec 29, 2015)

Munich is probably the most expensive City in Germany. Even for a small room (20-30 qm) you will have to pay 500 EUR rent per month, if you want to live quite centric. You will definitely need 1.500 EUR to survive. Depends on you living standard, you might survive with 1.200 EUR, but it's tight.


----------



## Dan B_ (Jan 11, 2016)

Okay, so which is the most expensive or I'd rather say the least expensive for a student and what are the general living costs like....
Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

A single student can live off 500-700 euro per month. 

How? 

Go to a small place, near a big city, you will have cheap rent, yes, bus service generally sucks in smaller towns and villages... but it exists. 


Munich is the most expensive place. It is actually difficult to find a place to rent there. 

You can commute from Augsburg (30-40 min) - rent is really affordable there, but not sure how much monthly pass going to cost, still i figure its gonna be cheaper then renting in Munich

Breakdown:

Food: 150-200
Renting a room: 200-300
TK (as a student): 80
Bus pass: 100 euro
Other:,50

Total: 580-730 Euro.


----------



## Dan B_ (Jan 11, 2016)

OK, thanks but is it the same costs for Mannheim or Munster??


----------

